# SuperPoints



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

I just joined a rewards site called SuperPoints, where you can earn Amazon GC's, Paypal cash, and other rewards for clicking links and watching videos, etc. I can invite 25 people to join. 

If you're interested, PM me your first name and email address and I'll send you an invite.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I've been doing super points for a while...have fun..


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Frequent payments from Superpoints! :nanner:


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll take an invite!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Kwings said:


> I'll take an invite!


Sending you a pm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a bonus referral link good for ONE person for the next 12 hours only. If you join with this link, you'll get 25 points instead of only the usual 5 points.

If someone joins, let me know so I can delete the link (since it's only good for one person).

LINK DELETED


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

If you have joined Superpoints with my link and I haven't added you to my Superpoints Facebook group, please let me know so I can add you. (if you're not my Facebook friend, I think you have to friend me first before I can add you to the group).

This is only for my DIRECT referrals. I'm going to help you earn more points and get referrals of your own.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Does that count for me?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Kwings said:


> Does that count for me?


It does if you joined with my link.

If you did, pm me your name so I can match it up to my referral list.

I've got 12 referrals added to my group, I'm still missing about 7 of them. The other 7 should be people who signed up with my link here and at Hot Coupon World.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Reminder- if you have joined with my Superpoints link and I haven't added you to my superpoints facebook group yet, let me know. I'm still missing several people. If your superpoints name is different than your facebook name, maybe that's why I can't find you.

I'm looking for:
Carol V. O.
Shannon D.
Tammi F.
Nancy A.
Melissa W.
Tim K.
Pat Y.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

I have 2 bonus referral links. First person who pm's me gets the 50 point link. Second person gets the 25 point link. These links expire in a couple days so hurry!


----------

